# white camo



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

i am 18 and still in high school if any one has a white camo hunting jacket laying around getting dust on it in XL let me know also i don't have a lot of money i am new to the sport but i just don't have a lot of cash to sett my self up in all the nice hunting gear :eyeroll: but i will try to work with you to get a price i can afford thanks


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Go and get a pair of coveralls painters use in white. Won't be insulated but buy it large and wear it over your stuff. I bought my jacket for less than $40 also.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

www.sportsmansguide.com, light weight white cover ups, 20 ea I think. use a black sharpie to put breakup lines on them. or they have some with spots that look like dirt clods.


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

Kelly Hannan said:


> www.sportsmansguide.com, light weight white cover ups, 20 ea I think. use a black sharpie to put breakup lines on them. or they have some with spots that look like dirt clods.


the last time i checked sportsmans it was 19.95 for 2 pairs pretty reasonable i think and if u have a friend that wants to go sell him the other pair for 10 bucks.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Just get a pair of XL white sweat pants, and an XL white sweatshirt. No need to put "breakup" lines on em, your body will make its own shadows. Just wear em. Can get outfitted for less than $40.


----------



## Metal Detector (Feb 7, 2008)

Go to the Thrift Store in Erie or Corry and find the biggest womans or mens sweats or anything white. I got a sweatshirt, maternity pants, scarf, hat and curtains for under $20. I cut pieces of white tshirt and sewed them to the front of the sweatshirt for pockets for my calls. I used the curtain to make a head cover and face veil. I sewed up the rest of the tshirt into a sleeve for the rifle and used light green, gray and some light red markers to camo up the white a little. Take an old bed sheet and just sew it up enough to make a loose parka. Use markers and copy the patterns out of Cabela's.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

well the local sport shop up here sells insulated snow camo one piece suits for around 65 dollars , but maybe you should look into stoping by a army surplus store and looking for some of there whit and black snow camies last time I took a look used jackets and pants could be found for around 20 dollars each and you should be able to find a pretty good sized set and wear your insulated stuff under them ....it worth a shot


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Just get a pair of XL white sweat pants, and an XL white sweatshirt. No need to put "breakup" lines on em, your body will make its own shadows. Just wear em. Can get outfitted for less than $40.


I don't need break up lines either...I try to sit in the shadows and...Have you ever worn white hunting? It won't be white very long!!! You will make your own natural "variation"


----------

